# Plain Gray Sweatshirts



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

A couple of months ago there was a thread here where someone was looking for a source for plain, logoless, gray sweatshirts.

A couple weeks ago I picked two up at Walmart, $9 each, Penmans brand. I've worn them a fair bit in the last little while, and they have held up pretty well. They haven't shrunk, lost their shape, etc. There was a lot of fluff that came off of them in the first washing, but it's been fine since.

I just thought I'd share.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=845186#post845186

Scroll down to post #37. They were available in gray or slate blue.​


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Just to clarify, I am talking about outerwear, not underwear.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...entCategory=502853&feat=502853-tn&cat4=502810

these are excellent. They run big - I'm a 42 in most jackets but a medium here is just fine.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

As I always answer on this subject - I think the Lands End ones are great.

$19.50 Regular:









or their $29.50 heavyweight: 








The heavyweight comes in tall sizes, which I like.

I have a royal blue regular one (when it was offered in tall). I have a gray heavyweight and I also have the plain gray zip hoodie which is also a great old-school sweatshirt. All are great.

None have any outside logos.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I bought about a month or so ago, and think I mentioned it in the other thread a couple at KMart from Joe Boxer for something like $8 a piece and for knock arounds a great price and they do the job.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

+1 I have always been happy with products from Land's End. My only complaint is that, as time goes by, there is less and less available in Tall.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I bought about a month or so ago, and think I mentioned it in the other thread a couple at KMart from Joe Boxer for something like $8 a piece and for knock arounds a great price and they do the job.


+1 Kmart at Penn Station!


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

boatshoe said:


> +1 Kmart at Penn Station!


Astor Place for me, 

I am glad Walmart isn't here in the confines of Manhattan. I won't support them anyways, since they have a fetish for bulldozing Civil War battlefields...


----------



## NoPleats (Sep 28, 2008)

It's too bad Champion has seemingly decided to move their little "C" logo from the sleeve to the chest.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Wizard said:


> +1 I have always been happy with products from Land's End. My only complaint is that, as time goes by, there is less and less available in Tall.


True - it seems that the basics are usually avail. in Tall, but some of the "niftier" items - like special sport coats or patterned shirts/sweaters are only in regular.

LL Bean has a great selection of Talls as does the less "traditional" retailer, Eddie Bauer.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

NoPleats said:


> It's too bad Champion has seemingly decided to move their little "C" logo from the sleeve to the chest.


I've got family connections to Russell Corp., so I prefer their products if I'm buying name-brand athletic apparel. Most of their logos are restrained, but they also do stuff that would make Tommy Hilfiger cringe.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...entCategory=502853&feat=502853-tn&cat4=502810
> 
> these are excellent. They run big - I'm a 42 in most jackets but a medium here is just fine.


Another vote for the L.L. Bean sweatshirt. It's the closest thing to the old ones that I've seen.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Do you guys mainly wear these sweatshirts the way I did as a kid: raking leaves, playing football, lying on the floor watching TV? Or do you sometimes throw them over an OCBD and add a sport coat?


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> ... Or do you sometimes throw them over an OCBD and add a sport coat?


I can honestly say that I never considered doing that. Now that I have... I won't! :icon_smile_big:

Actually, I do wear sweatshirts frequently, but mostly with a Tshirt underneath. I wear them for working in the yard, working out, and sleeping. I don't recall ever wearing one over an OCBD and know for sure that I haven't worn one with a sportcoat.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

*funny story*



Joe Beamish said:


> Do you guys mainly wear these sweatshirts the way I did as a kid: raking leaves, playing football, lying on the floor watching TV? Or do you sometimes throw them over an OCBD and add a sport coat?


I mostly wear them on days where I'm just staying at home. But one day I wore one over an OCBD shirt with khakis to work on the weekend. And a coworker asked why I was so "dressed up." Frightening.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

The dress code at the office where I worked this summer was basically to cover one's pubic area, and okay, the nipples. Flip-flops were the norm for many months on end. (It was mostly guys, and nobody of either sex that would draw any keen looks on the street.)

But I have a new job, and the city is starting to look festive. People look a lot more put together in their autumn wools and dark, rich colors. Things are hopeful.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> Do you guys mainly wear these sweatshirts the way I did as a kid: raking leaves, playing football, lying on the floor watching TV? Or do you sometimes throw them over an OCBD and add a sport coat?


I've never "dressed one up" that way. I'm wearing my L.L. Bean sweatshirt right now, in fact. I was working in the yard all day. I'm wearing it with an old white Bean t-shirt, a decrepit pair of Polo Philip khakis, shotshell belt, khaki baseball cap (w/crab logo from Jimmy & Sook), and an ancient pair of Bean camp mocs, sans socks. Very nondescript, but God is in the details.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Do you guys mainly wear these sweatshirts the way I did as a kid: raking leaves, playing football, lying on the floor watching TV? Or do you sometimes throw them over an OCBD and add a sport coat?


Not to sound like Chase Hamilton, but I have a service to rake leaves. I'm sure I could pay them to play football and lie on the floor watching TV as well. 

I may have a couple solid, un-logoed sweatshirts that I only wear when I go jogging outside in the fall or spring. (Being Atlanta, this period of time is nearly contiguous).

The college sweatshirts - I have them for Temple, Dartmouth, and Alabama - and the ones from various resorts I've been to, those will get worn with an OCBD or a polo shirt. Unless I'm jogging, I will NOT go out in public without a collar.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

My North Carolinian clients wear one uniform: Golf shirt. Wool pants. Thin, dark dress socks. Sporty brown loafers.

Repeat ad nauseum.

I feel like showing up in a grey sweatshirt over an OCBD.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> Not to sound like Chase Hamilton, but I have a service to rake leaves.


Hahahhaa - good one!

I wear them around the house and/or out on the weekend, to do whatever... and I'll wear them over an OCBD usually if I leave the apt.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

I was actually on this hunt for awhile. I wanted something for bumming around the house on Saturday mornings, running, and the like. I looked everywhere online, considered Bean and Lands End, but eventually just went to Target and bought two Hanes logo-less ones for $7 each. They're the tagless variety too which is great. These are thin and who knows how long they will last, but for the abuse I plan to give them and at $7 each, who cares?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> Do you guys mainly wear these sweatshirts the way I did as a kid: raking leaves, playing football, lying on the floor watching TV? Or do you sometimes throw them over an OCBD and add a sport coat?


All of these.

I did the sportcoat/sweatshirt recently. A highly informal event in a damp, chilly church basement. Heavy LE chinos, rumpled blue uni stripe ocbd, grey sweatshirt and an ancient blue plaid tweed jacket I call "Big Blue." It has a small cigar burn hole (the hole is small, not the cigar) that I repaired, sort of, with that colored iron-on stuff and gets more compliments than any other jacket I own. Makes no sense, but it kept me warm.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

gtguyzach said:


> I was actually on this hunt for awhile. I wanted something for bumming around the house on Saturday mornings, running, and the like. I looked everywhere online, considered Bean and Lands End, but eventually just went to Target and bought two Hanes logo-less ones for $7 each. They're the tagless variety too which is great. These are thin and who knows how long they will last, but for the abuse I plan to give them and at $7 each, who cares?


+1 on the Target gray sweatshirts. You can get the matching sweatpants for another $7 and wear them as a pair. You'll look like Danny Zucco from that scene in Grease where he's trying out for the track team.

Go Rydell!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

gtguyzach said:


> ....at $7 each, who cares?


I found some at Walmart for $7. Wore them a few times and they didn't hold their shape very well. Still, for $7 they're great for yard work, painting, dirty work, etc. So, yeah...I'll buy more. 

Cheers.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

PorterSq said:


> +1 on the Target gray sweatshirts. You can get the matching sweatpants for another $7 and wear them as a pair. You'll look like Danny Zucco from that scene in Grease where he's trying out for the track team.
> 
> Go Rydell!


Exactly, after I bought them, my girlfriend rolled her eyes and said I looked like a middle school gym teacher. I think I have Halloween taken care of for next year.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

gtguyzach said:


> Exactly, after I bought them, my girlfriend rolled her eyes and said I looked like a middle school gym teacher. I think I have Halloween taken care of for next year.


Accessorize with a whistle, coffee cup, and clipboard, and you're all set.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I really like this one (J.Crew):








from a continuous lean's blog

Reminds me of one I had when i was a kid, hopefully it's baggy (as a sweatshirt should be) but not too baggy (sine all my sweatshirts look ridiculously huge on me.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Reminds me of one I had when i was a kid, hopefully it's baggy (as a sweatshirt should be) but not too baggy (sine all my sweatshirts look ridiculously huge on me.


I like that one too. It looks like a copy of the Buzz Rickson sweatshirt (with a J. Crew-added bleach stain).

I might try to grab the J. Crew one if it hits the 40% off clearance sale.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

An interesting listing of vintage sweatshirts here:

A 50's model:

A 60's model:


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I resurrected this thread because I picked up some logo-less hooded sweatshirts today from

Great product Made in the U.S.A. at a good price. These sweatshirts look like they'll wear like iron! And the people there are great to work with.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Do you know those great, heavy sweatshirts with the stand-up collar they sell at the Black Dog? At one point several years ago my father found the manufacturer so that he could get one without any of the Black Dog printing on it. I don't think he ever did, but it would be a great sweatshirt.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

#1 I do not go to Wal Mart. Why? Because every Wal Mart I have been in is dirty and we have three in SWFL. The last time I bought any sweat shirt was from Target and they have worn well. I too had a gardener to take care of the leaves, It is called a wife.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

jackmccullough, this is the factory that made them for The Black Dog. They have them in stock, They call them the "Louie collar". I went there and bought one today in heather gray.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...entCategory=502853&feat=502853-tn&cat4=502810
> 
> these are excellent. They run big - I'm a 42 in most jackets but a medium here is just fine.


It seems they are out of my size. Why do you taunt me, Patrick!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Is the Champion reverse weave ruled out due to its tiny "C" logo on the left sleeve?

Even if it is, this place has tons of plain sweatshirts for as little as $5:
https://www.jiffyshirts.com/sweatshirts/crewneck/champion/S1049/?idcust=888026619


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm intrigued by the sweatshirtUSA - they sound like nice thick sweatshirts with good construction. Unfortunately, I ordered about 6 Champion Reverse Weaves about two months ago so, I don't think I need any additional.

It is true that Champion has the little logo on the left sleeve and though I normally eschew logos, it seem innocuous on this kind of wear and in that location. My best college sweatshirts were all Champion Reverse Weave and some are going on 20 years old now (My niece has one that that I gave her and it is 22 years old and frayed at the neck and cuffs, but still solid). I find Russell sweatshirts to be a bit flimsy/thin an can't imagine Wal-Mart sells anything much better, especially for $7 or so. High cotton count is key and I like the the thick, rugged, tight knit texture of Reverse Weaves as well as the fact they somewhat fade with years of wear. I consider them a bargain for anything under $35, and fairly priced at $35-50.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Epaminondas said:


> I'm intrigued by the sweatshirtUSA - they sound like nice thick sweatshirts with good construction. Unfortunately, I ordered about 6 Champion Reverse Weaves about two months ago so, I don't think I need any additional.
> 
> It is true that Champion has the little logo on the left sleeve and though I normally eschew logos, it seem innocuous on this kind of wear and in that location. My best college sweatshirts were all Champion Reverse Weave and some are going on 20 years old now (My niece has one that that I gave her and it is 22 years old and frayed at the neck and cuffs, but still solid). I find Russell sweatshirts to be a bit flimsy/thin an can't imagine Wal-Mart sells anything much better, especially for $7 or so. High cotton count is key and I like the the thick, rugged, tight knit texture of Reverse Weaves as well as the fact they somewhat fade with years of wear. I consider them a bargain for anything under $35, and fairly priced at $35-50.


_Six_ Champion reverse-weaves?

Is leading Theban armies of liberation through Georgia really such chilly work?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> _Six_ Champion reverse-weaves?
> 
> Is leading Theban armies of liberation through Georgia really such chilly work?


:icon_smile: If I like something, I tend to buy in quantity so, I know I'll always have them and they will always be the same (they are in different colors - not all gray). It's a bit compulsive, I know. It's also why I have a pair of Brooks Bros./Alden cordovan penny and tassel loafers boxed and up in my closet as reserves, 10 pairs of Brooks pajamas, 8 pairs of boxers, etc......

Maybe they will be storers of wealth and I will be able to barter them for food if the dollar keeps declining.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Epaminondas said:


> :icon_smile: If I like something, I tend to buy in quantity so, I know I'll always have them and they will always be the same (they are in different colors - not all gray). It's a bit compulsive, I know. It's also why I have a pair of Brooks Bros./Alden cordovan penny and tassel loafers boxed and up in my closet as reserves, 10 pairs of Brooks pajamas, 8 pairs of boxers, etc......
> 
> Maybe they will be storers of wealth and I will be able to barter them for food if the dollar keeps declining.


Relax, man--I was just funnin' ya. You're a collector; I get that and I respect it.:aportnoy:

_Ten_ pairs of jammies, though . . . really?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> _Ten_ pairs of jammies, though . . . really?


Yep, really. Actually, more than that in reserve - I like them and I want to make sure I have an adequate supply over the years.


----------



## sonny (May 21, 2010)

I'm looking for gray sweatshirt. They all seem to be made with polyester! Does anyone know of a great sweatshirt that is made of 100% cotton and that isn't too expensive?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I own this one and love it:

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/teesfleece/Tops/PRDOVR~96270/96270.jsp

If you are interested, you could sign up for email at J.Crew and you'll know when they have a sale - which happens regularly.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Take a look at Gildan. They are modestly priced, and both the neck bands and cuffs hold their shape.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Kellsport


----------

